# First baby donkey of the year for us......



## Erica (Jan 22, 2006)

After having two wonderful little JENNIES this past Septemeber (Erica's Pasty Cline - spotted and Erica's Kitty Wells - black/chocolate)

Had the first of 06 today and another GIRL!!! IT was an awful yucky day today, rainy (which can't complain we need it BAD) and colder ext.....

Actually put another jenny up as she milk tested last square last night in the big foaling stall and left this jenny and another in the small paddock which had connected to the foaling stall with a 10x10 run in.......and what do you know went and out the one that was suppose to foal didn't have anything and the other did, just been born about an hour.

So thinking may have another SOON - by morning......

These pictures aren't good as Erica's Tammy Wynette, was just a hour old and still wet and folded up - mom is a 33.5" gray dun and dad is a 31.5 spotted jack. She is a sweetie and LONG ears already.

and not blood on her, just iodine.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 22, 2006)

Ohh erica she is just beautiful!

You guys must be so proud! :aktion033:

Congrats :aktion033:


----------



## tifflunn (Jan 22, 2006)

She is a cutie- look at those ears



: Congratulations!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 22, 2006)

Congradulations..what a cutie. Corinne


----------



## jdomep (Jan 22, 2006)

: Congratulations!! I can't to have another



:


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jan 22, 2006)

She is SO CUTE!!!!! Congratulations! You are "girl lucky"!


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 22, 2006)

Soo cute and precious little one. Cangrats


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 23, 2006)

AWWWWWW!!! So cute!


----------



## Shari (Jan 23, 2006)

Baby long ears are the most adorable babies in the world!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## minimule (Jan 23, 2006)

Gotta love those ears!


----------



## bonloubri (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh, how adorable. Glad I decided to drop in this forum and got to see pictures of your new baby.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jan 24, 2006)

what a cutie...........congrats..........and another girl......lucky you......


----------



## tazz001 (Jan 25, 2006)

Aww how adorable!!

I sooo love donkey babies!! Alas none for me this year...sold my jack and haven't replaced him yet...plus my "good mommies" needed to take a break as they are getting up there in years and youngsters are a bit to young in my book...will be looking into jacks this summer hopefully.


----------

